# MalaVITA or Cartels / restricted



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

At you're weight, go for the cheaper one? The Malavitas will be softer. The wings on the Restricteds wont do much (wings work better on the inside suprisingly and the assym makes flipping unlikely to work). The Cartels are a solid all mountain freestyle/freeride binding. I suspect he was pushing the Malavitas for the "extras" and the extra $$.


----------



## Kwanzaa (Sep 4, 2011)

Isn't rabbit hill in Edmonton? I saw that once and promised myself I'd never move there. I feel kind of sorry for the locals.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

I would go Cartel on the T. Rice all the way.


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

Kwanzaa - Between the oil and gas industry running our provincal government, our city being the closest major metropolitan area to the tar sands, 6 hour wait periods in hospital waiting rooms, and crumbling infrastructure, The fact that one of our local ski areas is on the side of a 100 M river embankment is the least of our city's problems. (however if you're willing to put in the time we're relatively close to the Canadian Rockies and BC's infamous powder hwy, but Calgary would be the better bet for sure) 

OP - I'd go with the the Cartels. They may have stiffened the Malavita's for this year, but they come from park binding lineage. I went with the Cartels for that exact same set-up only because i couldn't find a new set of last year's Co2. The cartels will give you the response and still be playful enough for jibbing the odd rail. And believe it or not, I find Rabbit hill's park to be better than Jasper's. You have to work your way into that lower area to get to the 35' jumps


----------



## dkzach (Jun 30, 2011)

Yeah rabbit hills terrain park is way better than any albertan terrain park, well other that cop and Norquay. Yeah Edmonton sucks totally moveing to Calgary when I'm 18 till then I love riding the rab lab it's got a 35 and nearly 50 with an endless landing AWESOME! Going to hit cop alot this year too.


----------



## dkzach (Jun 30, 2011)

Kwanzaa said:


> Isn't rabbit hill in Edmonton? I saw that once and promised myself I'd never move there. I feel kind of sorry for the locals.


I think your thinking of snow valley because rabbit hill though small is actually really secluded. If your thinking of the one in the city by the high way that's snow valley and its about 1/3 of the size of rabbit. Basically snow valley is where all the really bad snowboarders and skiers that are lazy and not committed go. My high school has a snowboarding club "which I actually really wanted to join to find some friends who where actually good" but when I heard you need a snow valley pass I think I threw up lol. Wish rab lab still had a half pipe though that was pretty awesome I hear but the cutter broke


----------

